# The most Beautiful system I've seen.



## vbx (Aug 2, 2009)

Not sure if these are repost, but these builds are just a work of art. More systems at http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/






















--------------------


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 2, 2009)

I will be trying to get on there with my next case LOL


the guy who made Permafrost is working on another project you can find it here
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90726


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 2, 2009)

case looks ugly!


----------



## TheCrow (Aug 2, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 2, 2009)

looks like a milk cooled pc, i dont like it


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 2, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> looks like a milk cooled pc, i dont like it



it should have a cow shape reservoir on top of the case


----------



## Sir_Real (Aug 2, 2009)

My local McDonald's has one of them. Strawberry my fav. mmmm


----------



## livehard (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd like to see some of you guys bashing it pull that off. Incredible cable management, elegant look to it. I like it. However, I do have to agree that it looks kind of like a milker attached to a PC.


----------



## Easo (Aug 2, 2009)

Except the fact it looks like milker, it still awesome.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 2, 2009)

I think the imagination and skill that these people put into their builds is fantastic.

And even though they are not to everyones liking I can still appreciate the time and effort to stand apart from the normal dull black box case.


----------



## EviLZeD (Aug 2, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> My local McDonald's has one of them. Strawberry my fav. mmmm



 

But seriously I think it looks bloody awesome


----------



## vbx (Aug 2, 2009)

The case may be bland, but the setup is still awesome.  Everything is neat and tidy. Sure it looks like milk, but it still a nice setup.

Just because there isn't any blue neons.... LOL

To each his own!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 2, 2009)

i like the cable mangement on it its soo organized looking inside maybe if the tubes didnt look like milk it would look better but i like it


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 2, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I think the imagination and skill that these people put into their builds is fantastic.
> 
> And even though they are not to everyones liking I can still appreciate the time and effort to stand apart from the normal dull black box case.



true. a different loop colour would have me liking this build.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 2, 2009)

I think the colours where picked for their contrast, complete opposites = black and white

He is running the loop through two four RADS/RES to maximise the cooling performance I think.

EDIT: Yeah two four RAD/RES are connected to each other.


----------



## Pyrofeed (Aug 3, 2009)

I love this case, I also have a love affair with milk, so I may be biased. But I just love how clean and crisp it is, the contrast is a beautiful, but hard thing to pull off, so this man def gets my super thumbsup


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 3, 2009)

Gah...what's with this current trend to sheath each and every one of the 24 wires to the mobo...I'm getting Bo Derek flashbacks...

Sorry just one of those things I don't get...

The other thing I don't get is how an LCed rig with a mixed metal loop (copper waterblocks and anodized aluminum passive coolers) that is pretty much going to be a problem in the not too distant future gets to be a Million Dollar PC? Form and Function...if it's pretty but futile I don't see the $1,000,000 allure. 

Just my opinion.

I do like the color scheme and the slightly absurd exterior plumbing. And an almost fanless PC is of course a great thing. If it works.


----------



## erocker (Aug 3, 2009)

No HDD and no optical drive for the top water cooled computer.


----------



## human_error (Aug 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> No HDD and no optical drive for the top water cooled computer.



 well spotted


----------



## livehard (Aug 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> No HDD and no optical drive for the top water cooled computer.



Pshh... Who needs to crap it up with software when it looks that good?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> No HDD and no optical drive for the top water cooled computer.


That was my first thought (as well as no GPU)
Than I saw onboard graphics (pretty weak for such a nice comp) and the Sata cable that goes to the white Hdd.
And with how cool Thumb drives are DVD isant really needed anymore.

All that said it is beautifully done and can inspire elegance in building.

We have posted a few times links to that site and its really amazing how much time people invest into their comps. Not to mention how great the picture taking is as well.


livehard said:


> Pshh... Who needs to crap it up with software when it looks that good?


+1


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2009)

well, it's all for show I guess... For the first case. The second case would be more of my liking of having.. But, I'm with CD, the single wiring is not what I'd grab myself.. I'd want to tie all of them together at 4 plces myself... lol... But, that's just me..

Their cases are works of art, you  can't ever take that way from them. It's a high mark to be thrown on the website.. I think a few modders here should be marked there... IMHO


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Aug 3, 2009)

other than the green on the power supply, the case was a delight to see.  For some reason i feel like killing a cow now.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 3, 2009)

I like things to look good, That just looks like a milkshake machine. I do look at MDPC but I find most the computers to be impractical. Granted some are with nice GPUs and stealthed Hard drives/Optical drives. But most dont have either. Its all about the looks.


----------

